# Off to Spain....



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello V lovers,

My husband and I are off to Spain for my 40th birthday. I am extremely excited BUT this will be the longest we have been away from Ruby. We will be gone 10 days. Ruby is going to boarding where she goes to doggie daycare for 5 days and the other 5 days will be back home with both sets of "grandparents" taking turns with her.

For those of you who travel without your pups, how do they react when you get back? I'm sure Ruby will be in good hands and spoiled rotten but just wondering if she will even miss us.

I won't be on the forum much so lots to catch up on when we get back. Adios!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

When Watson was 6mo I went to India for two weeks and left him with my husband. They hadn't really bonded before then, so I felt really guilty/sad leaving him. I didn't know what to expect when I returned. My husband said he seemed a bit sad and different while I was gone, was always looking for me and would just sit and stare at him. When I returned, I walked through the front door and he was in his crate - he did a very quick double take and FREAKED out when he realized it was me. I sat down with him and he licked me and frolicked for about 15minutes before settling down. What a nice welcome home!

I think Ruby will definitely miss you. It's so hard to leave them, but it's good for them as well. 
Have a safe & fun trip!!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

RubyRoo - Happy Birthday!
Wishing you a great trip, have fun!

We boarded our dogs for a week last year (at the gun dog training kennel about 1.5 hours away from home). I felt comfortable leaving the pups with a person, who works with hunting dogs.

Leaving them was hard - Skyy was literary "screaming", when I walked away. 

When we picked them up, both dogs went crazy - they were kenneled indoors, but heard our voices and started whimpering and barking before they even saw us!

They were so exited and we were happy to see our V babies!


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

My husband works from home, so our pup Isaac spends all day with him. When he had to leave for 10 day business trip Isaac spend few days waking up and running to our home office looking for him.

The moment my husband came home Isaac went nuts for about 15 minutes. After we managed to finally calm him down, he still could not stop wiggling his behind for the next half an hour. It was a very sweet reunion.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Have a big Happy B-day Number 40 abroad

your mate will be fine

We did Spain 96'

changed it some fun

My question why do all these small Men grow tiny Mustaches? 

I was shocked :

They wanted to look like Momma ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like they want to go with us!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

awww, that last picture is cute! 

Oso always gets back into schedule REALLY quickly. We were so worried about leaving him for 10 days when we went to Peru. He was just fine. Really happy to see us. 

We just went away for four days weekend before last and he was so ecstatic to see us (see video). 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGNnXYo48Js

The moment we got in the car though, he fell asleep. He was exhausted. He returned home completely on routine though.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

When we've left Dozer we took him to a friends home where they also had two dogs, one a weim mix. So we cried on and off for the first night then had a good ole time rest of the week. And when we pick him up there he's acts excited for a few seconds then is back to playing with the other dogs. But I think that's a good sign he was fine while we were gone. Then when we got home he was defiant about a few things for a day or two. But that was when he was younger and I don't think he would be like that now.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

RubyRoo, have a great time in Spain!!


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

My mom had a great dane years ago, I haven't met her but I was told she was very smart. Since my mom was 20ish when she had her, she travelled every summer with friend, leaving her dog with her parents. The dog would greet her with pure joy and then ignored her for a few hours, just to show she was't happy with the travelling.
Eventually she connected suitcase and going away, so my mom used to hide the suitcase from her, or pack just day before travelling 

V style ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd1lX6x1Au0


----------



## KiwiPaws (Feb 14, 2013)

We have just come back from a 2 week holiday in Australia, It was so hard to leave Kiba and Nina in the Kennels and I thought of them constantly while we were away. We hardly saw any dogs in Surfers but low and behold a week into the trip we saw a couple walking to two Vizslas same age as our two. I just had to go up and say hi and have a pat  When we returned home and picked them up from the Kennels they were so happy and jumped constantly in our faces for 10minutes, then wanted to go off and play with the other dogs and at home they went straight back to normal like we hadn't even been away. So I worried for nothing as they were both fine and well.

Have a great time in Spain.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies and well wishes. We dropped Ruby off at boarding. She probably thinks it is just another day at doggie daycare. I like the ideas of recording a video when she first sees us when we get back. Talk to you all in 10 days


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Have fun 
We're waiting for the video


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Have a good holiday Kim, I'll be 50 this year but farhest I'll get to is the pub probably lol! I'm sure Ruby will be full of roo roo's and vizzy wiggles when you get back ;D


----------

